# House of the Soldier's Widow



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2014)

Footsteps made _again_

A rather excited antonymes recently phoned me to proclaim " I am shaking....." and thereby recounted a story of how he had tentavely peeked thru an overgrown front window on an equally overgrown house far from the public gaze. Like me he as a strong dislike of exploring alone and asked me did I want to explore further this mysterious house, with a resounding YES!!!!! Another glorious game was once again afoot. 

This was to be fantastic start to a most memorable weekend, starting here and then throughout the course of the next few days we visited some wonderful and unvisited places of fine quality. The climax of the weekend was a mid explore of zombie manor. Where events were once staged to shoot zombies with airsoft weapons at £119 a head , but the operative word of "once" was inaccurate and should read "ongoing" as part way in multiple cars and minibuses arrived full "heroes" and a zombie outbreak ensued . Surreal to say the least , all 8 of us piled atop the house to watch the comical debacle unfold. That's another story but if anyone is interested in what followed visit an album I threw up on FB with suitable captions....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741837.100007002096022&type=3&permPage=1

... click the images to cycle thru and read the narratives.

Anyway back to the matter in hand. Ladies and Gentleman this report consists of 2 visits the first with antonyhmes and then with Sshhh... and Easy Tigger , equalling over 4 hours and STILL not seen the stuff downstairs, mainly 3 upstairs rooms , we present...





[/url]

Our first thought when finding a way inside, due to the sheer amount of clutter in the way , perhaps everything in the house had been gathered into one room. When we reached the top of the stairs we were delighted to see that virtually every box, draw, wardrobe and cupboard was full of items of yesteryear!!! .... Bingo!!!




[/url]

Whilst others jet off in droves we see home grown niceties ...


big-wheel by Key Powt, on Flickr

We realise quite early on that the lady of the couple outlived her spouse by good number of years and that her husband was once in the army , still on sentry duty his memory lives on...


sentry by Key Powt, on Flickr

We were like kids in a strange time warped photographical candy shop..


reletively by Key Powt, on Flickr

This room has sooo many things...


magroom by Key Powt, on Flickr

antonymes continued to shake I thought he might rupture ,,, I fell in love with the imagery featured on these 1950's mags... 


magz by Key Powt, on Flickr

this was one of the latest magazines I could see.. let the swinging sixties begin ....


1960 by Key Powt, on Flickr

I wonder how much influence the fashion and culture of the magazines had on the lady of the house, the contents of her makeup bag were still full and perhaps give an indication of her daily cosmetic regime...


cometica by Key Powt, on Flickr

Many letters abound posted with 'Penny Reds' , photographs of loved ones and friends and marvellously still in the box with wax paper still on the blades a Pifco trouser press, complete with antiquated plug and instruction manual. PIFCOTASTIC!!


sargent-pifco by Key Powt, on Flickr

A quick look in the attic rooms and even up there items are about.. I wanna see the next bedroom up here can wait for now..


firey by Key Powt, on Flickr

Another bedroom and just as filled as the other rooms , I compare the bed from another shot from a few days earlier there is fresh rat pooo...ewww , check the bra / girdle box its a 'Gay Slant' model.. haha


gay-slant by Key Powt, on Flickr

Meanwhile on the dresser, this place is just the WOWSAR!!!


lucky-top by Key Powt, on Flickr

and so ends this report we are heading back to cover the rest very soon, as 3 lots of false teeth need to be photographed , raise your glasses and celebrate with us at this unearthing of a fantastical UK gem..


whiskey by Key Powt, on Flickr

Cheers....big ears.

Thanks for looking and stayed tuned for whatever happens on our follow up visit and more reports of other places we happened upon.​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

Excellent stuff.i love the old magazines..I must admit I get excited when I see your name come up on the report feed.i just know everyone is in for a treat.and what a treat it was.thank you.


----------



## antonymes (May 8, 2014)

HURRAH!!!!! What a place!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

WOW! Stunning find and exceptional photos as always, i wouldn't expect anything less!!


----------



## Caine33 (May 8, 2014)

Excellent find, would just love to come across something like this that has hardly been touched , just brilliant


----------



## billygroat (May 8, 2014)

You've certainly brought them back to life in this report, thank you!

I want to lick my ipad


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 8, 2014)

Fantastic images dude, love the vibrant colours of the time in the mags what a true treat,well done guys


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2014)

Cheers big ears, you'll be knee deep in rat poo in here in a couple of days


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Wonderful shots and what a fantastic place! Love this report, well done


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2014)

Why thank you my dear, we will return soon enough for the gnasher shots!!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 8, 2014)

i loveeeeeeeee the magazines!!


----------



## perjury saint (May 8, 2014)

*I WANT IT!!!! Splendiferous that is SHAG!! *


----------



## Cachewoo (May 8, 2014)

What a beautiful report, that's made my night.


----------



## The Wombat (May 8, 2014)

Excellent, as always


----------



## mrtoby (May 9, 2014)

wowzers, so good. Well done


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed your facebook extra & a superb set of photos,great 60,s magazines.


----------



## LittleOz (May 10, 2014)

Simply awesome, sensitively and beautifully shot. Amazing that new places like this can still be found without having to use a passport.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2014)

Thanks all for your wonderful feedback have visited another time and seen a lot more now. Will make another report depending on the number of shots


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2014)

Fanflipingtastic ML, all that whisky!! Was it real or had some misbegotten swine urinated in the bottles?. Loved the Post, Many Thanks.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 13, 2014)

I don't know how you do it, well actually I do - with a whole lot of care and attention to detail, not to mention patience... Well done on another fine report. PIFCO-TASTIC ha ha! Love it!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 13, 2014)

smiler said:


> Fanflipingtastic ML, all that whisky!! Was it real or had some misbegotten swine urinated in the bottles?. Loved the Post, Many Thanks.



Must admit, that thought crossed my mind also!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2014)

No lads, no piss. Just appears to be a collection of unwanted presents as one of them is still wrapped in gift paper, perhaps a relative thought she liked the stuff and just kept on buying them for her and she didn't like to say anything. They are all unopened and the tins have the bottles still inside.


----------



## metalflake11 (May 15, 2014)

How does a house remain empty and untouched for so long? What happened I wonder.
Brill post thanks.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 16, 2014)

metalflake11 said:


> How does a house remain empty and untouched for so long? What happened I wonder.
> Brill post thanks.



Cheers.. not sure really it has been unlived in for quite a while as cobwebs sealed virtually doorway.


----------



## brenest84 (May 22, 2014)

hope that was whiskey in those bottles and not something else


----------



## wrx0211 (May 23, 2014)

outstanding find......


----------



## Onmyown (May 23, 2014)

Great report,great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mickelmas (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely amazing, I really need to come join you on some of your trips dude.


----------



## Sirannon (May 24, 2014)

Bloody Hell! excellent stuff


----------



## Mars Lander (May 30, 2014)

Cheers all will post some more from here next week


----------



## redT1ger (May 30, 2014)

Stunning report


----------



## night crawler (May 30, 2014)

That was amazing and the photos look pre WW1. Well done on that


----------



## wombles (May 30, 2014)

Phenomenal camera work with excellent narration! Really caught a fantastic place frozen in time and photographed with reverence! Really impressed dude!


----------



## sc0ttie (Jun 1, 2014)

Very beautiful images and such a great find. How are those bottles of whisky so clean though?


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 9, 2014)

Fantastic, and yet very sad too.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 10, 2014)

That's just made my day mate! In fact.....That's just made my year


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just lovely!


----------



## forker67 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just WOW!!!!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

Amazing photos as always. You guys don't half find some gems !

Dugie


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

One of if not the best I have ever seen. Wish I knew the story behind this one. Thanks.


----------

